# Go Pro mount adapter for multiple devices/lights



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas to me. Santa gave me a Go Pro Hero 5 and a Lezyne 800 XL light. I already have a Planet Bike Blaze 500 xlr.
I'd like to find adapters for the lights to use with the go pro mount. Are there any resources for odd adapters?

Is there any mount clamp, or something that mimics the diameter of a handlebar that clips into the go pro mount and allows me to use the light's handlebar mount?


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

I just came across this, which may work:
Bicycle light gopro mount by MrSnoWie - Thingiverse


----------



## rpitz (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd avoid that as it adds a lot of weight and height to your helmet which is never a good thing!

Instead, look for user vancbiker in this forum who manufactures custom GoPro mounts from aluminium for a lot of different bike lights.

Edit: click here!
That is the way to go...

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## rad3144 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes I have his mounts they are fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

As noted in the previous couple posts, I make a variety of adapters from 3 different materials that convert mainly cycling lights to GoPro mounting. Most cases of "all-in-one" type lights like the Lezyne can be converted by using a portion of the factory mount attached to one of my plain tab adapters. That adapter is shown and described in the first picture on this page..

GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights

It requires the user to mod the parts as required to fasten them together. I do not make a "bolt-on" version for Lezyne as they do not seem to be very common, or at least not often converted to GoPro mounting.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Vancbiker said:


> As noted in the previous couple posts, I make a variety of adapters from 3 different materials that convert mainly cycling lights to GoPro mounting. Most cases of "all-in-one" type lights like the Lezyne can be converted by using a portion of the factory mount attached to one of my plain tab adapters. That adapter is shown and described in the first picture on this page..
> 
> GoPro adapters and Gopro mounts for bike lights
> 
> It requires the user to mod the parts as required to fasten them together. I do not make a "bolt-on" version for Lezyne as they do not seem to be very common, or at least not often converted to GoPro mounting.


Would it be possible to get the first option with a 5mm hole for mounting to the light?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MoveMaine said:


> Would it be possible to get the first option with a 5mm hole for mounting to the light?


No problem. I've drilled the adapters for quite a few different hole patterns to fit a variety of things besides lights. GPS units, cycle computers, non GoPro compatible cameras.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Take a look at a company called Rec-Mounts, also. A bunch of their stuff is available on Amazon. Anything of theirs I've needed was available there, but not all is...I have no idea how easy it might be to order their stuff straight from them in Japan if you can't find it on the 'zon.

I use their mounts for my Garmins. I have a headset spacer mount, and I can switch between a Garmin Edge-compatible computer mount or an Oregon-compatible mount with the GoPro adapter they use. Or, I can combine with a vancbiker light mount to put my light there.

vancbiker has great stuff and I had him do a custom adapter for me to use on my commuter recently that I'm thrilled with.

Rec-mounts makes pretty extensive use of the GoPro style mount as an adapter within their product line to do a lot of additional things. You start with a base that puts the mount where you want it, and then use a GoPro-to-whatever adapter to mount your device of choice. Browsing through their catalog might give you some additional ideas to use along with a vancbiker adapter.


----------



## rpitz (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for this - never heard of them before. Looks interesting, although it might be difficult to get hold of their products over here in Europe... I've been looking for a "GoPro-to-RAMmount-diamond plate" adapter for ages... Maybe they do such a thing?! 

tapatalk'd from something mobile


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i just received a couple of Vancbiker's mounts - and i can highly recommend his services. really nice parts and super quick turnaround!


----------

